# Some of my better bucks



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats some nice looking deer you have there .How wide is the 10 pointer on the left of the pic ?


----------



## turkeyslayer_14 (Jul 12, 2009)

wow! nice deer! i like the non-typical mount...


----------



## 174in (Jul 7, 2009)

22 and 1/4"


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Great deer thanks for the pic's


----------



## forddeerslayer (Jul 14, 2009)

great lookin bucks congrats on them


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

beautiful bucks!


----------



## NY_Bowhunter14 (Jul 29, 2009)

awesome, awesome bucks you have there!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Nice bucks!! I really like the sneak pose.


----------

